# spinner with powdercoated spokes



## Rocktwism

I know most of you are gonna hate on this, but for those of you who can respect the ideas of others I ask for your opinion. what do you think of adding a wire spinner to a set of powdercoated spokes? Good? bad? I think it would look interesting and something a little different than the rest, but I wanted to see what anyone else thought.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

it would be different


----------



## HB WIRES

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

homeboyz u got more pics of the avatar?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 12 2003, 11:44 AM
> *homeboyz u got more pics of the avatar?*


 sorry,,,those were shoot inside a club...only had a few..


----------



## soul sam'ri

go for it man.....contrasting colors...I see gold nipples and gold pan,green powercoated spokes on wheel...with blue pwercoated spinner


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: be different


----------



## HB WIRES

well i seen to sets yesterday at the car show route 66....and now i must say :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

